# happy vs nervous bruxing?



## tigerstripesk8 (Jan 24, 2014)

On the rare occasions Coal holds still for a nice shoulder rub, his bruxing is SUPER loud. I assume this is a happy noise because he's not trying to run away or anything, and tries to engage me further if I stop. However, his brother Onyx makes the same noise when he is clearly not happy with me. This is generally just after I've scooped him up from his cage and put him on my tummy, so he's trying to get off me and back to their cage. He's never aggressive or anything, but nor does he want to interact with me.

Note: Onyx is unhappy with me because I had to lance a pustule on his foot. I'm still working on regaining his trust. :/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chattering is pretty evident. First off, the rat is giving off "not-happy" vibes. But otherwise it's described as louder, more frequent, and harsher sounding. I didn't even know there were two types until immersing my aggressive rat. When I heard it I thought oh no that doesn't sound happy.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Happy bruxing is super cute, but nowhere near as cute as boggling! I had a boggler once, he was adorable


----------



## tigerstripesk8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nanashi, the problem is that they sound the same. I was worried when I heard it from Coal at first, but he legit seems happy and engaging when he makes the noise.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Sometimes when my girls feel playful, happy, or sneaky, like when I tickle their flank, talk to them in a baby voice, or when they are trying to figure something out(like how to escape the cage while I'm cleaning)they make a bruxing/chattering sound but it only lasts maybe like 3 seconds. I wouldn't worry about it too much if they seem fine. ;D


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bogglers are funny almost every rat i have had boggled lmao.


----------

